# Sandstrom 28A Dry Film Lubricant



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

The fact that it won't stick to sawdust sounds great. Might have to pick up some for my tools… it would be especially helpful inside the planer and table saw, where the adjustment mechanisms constantly get clogged with dust.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice review but wished you addressed turning wet wood and need for reapplication. Also if stuff used on other woodworking equipment affected sanding and finishing wood.

So at $39.36 & $12.68 for shipping or $52.04 per spray can not sure worth it for me.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

That is very expensive, sounds like it is a good product though


----------



## woodshopmike (Nov 5, 2013)

Wildwood, good point. Sorry I didn't address this. turning wet wood does not affect the product. Furthermore, the lubricity does not seem to be diminished when working with wet wood.

Since 28A is a dry film lubricant, it doesn't leave any residue on woods like oil would.

The product is very pricey I agree, but I feel that it's well worth it.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Before posting did some digging and read an SDS safety data sheet on the product dated 11/ 25/14. Also read the technical data sheet available on line also just could not figure out how to post a link. 
Guess this stuff initially made in England as Sandstrom 27A and now Sandstrom 28 for US market. MSDS-SDS pretty much the same thing except we are more familiar with MSDS and SDS used outside the US. Just click on

28A Aerosol E628-G25

http://sandstromproducts.com/msds.html

After reading the technical data sheet data available on line think this stuff would have wider appeal to many industries with heavy machines of all kinds. The SDS does recommend wearing PPE when using the stuff. I see a limited use in a woodworking shop of any kind at current price per spray can.


----------



## RichTes (Feb 10, 2010)

How different is this than Dow 3-2-1? I have a can of that. Reading the details this is molybdenum disulfide and the Dow product is molybdenum sulfide? I got the Dow years ago and haven't noticed anything stick to it.
Rich


----------



## woodshopmike (Nov 5, 2013)

PPE is definitely a must!

Not sure how it compares to Dow 3-2-1, but I'll ask my contact at Sandstrum and get back to you.


----------



## mwest06 (Mar 8, 2011)

Molybdenum is known as a refractory element, due to its extremely high melting temperature. It also has high resistance to corrosion.

A common use of molybdenum disulfide is in industrial grade Never-Seize, due to the high temperature resistance.

That said, molybdenum is expensive, hence the high price of your product.

If you are satisfiedm then go for it, but in this case, I believe that a molybdenum based lubricant for woodworking is a bit extreme.


----------

